# Met tickets go on sale on Sunday



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

That is, for anyone who isn't a subscriber to their season pass program. Anyone planning on picking up tickets to any shows? I kind of lucked out on timing -- my favorite singers are Natalie Dessay and Diana Damrau, and the last performance of Lucia di Lammermoor (featuring Ms. Dessay in a return performance) is 6 days before the premiere of Le Comte Ory, featuring Ms. Damrau! Seeing that really made my day; I've not had the pleasure of seeing either in person (my opera-going experience is limited to touring productions that come to Omaha, Nebraska -- not exactly the opera mecca of the midwest) so I'm rather excited. Only question is will my enthusiasm get the better of me when it comes to choosing how expensive of seats I want


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Also, the 2010-2011 Met Live in HD lineup has been announced
http://www.csindy.com/IndyBlog/archives/2010/02/25/met-announces-2010-2011-live-in-hd-season


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> Also, the 2010-2011 Met Live in HD lineup has been announced
> http://www.csindy.com/IndyBlog/archives/2010/02/25/met-announces-2010-2011-live-in-hd-season


Yes, + Nixon in China. I'm going to see the lot, except Boris Godunov when I'll be on holiday. The 15 year old has insisted she's coming too.


----------

